# UDOO Car PC Build



## Need4Camaro (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi.

So I am thinking of designing a UDOO Android 7.1 X86 Car-PC

First question is, can I use a 7" Raspberry Pi Capacitive Touch Screen with Android X86 on a UDOO?

Second question is, what would be the best way to get the Audio from the Car PC to my speakers? I do not have a headunit so line-in is not an option. I was thinking a USB DAC to 4chanx50watt mini amp board.

Another issue is, how do I achieve handsfree calling? Will I need a bluetooth compatible amp board and bluetooth my phone to the amp board? Also how will the audio make it back to my phone when I speak into the mic?


----------

